# Phrases/Quotes for Custom Jewelry



## slowhoney (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, guys and gals! I need some help. I am buying a custom-made bracelet and ring for my boyfriend (KathrynRiechert on Etsy - Limited Edition and Custom Sterling Silver Jewelry) and have no idea what kind of phrase to put on it for him. I don't want it to be something he'd be embarrassed about (e.g. "Ashley Loves Sean") but I still want it to be personal and meaningful and not just a cliché phrase or quote like "Carpe Diem." I was debating, for one of them, a few song lyrics from his favourite song... or a few lines from an e.e. cummings poem and I can include the whole poem written out on a piece of paper with the gift so he understands how it relates to us... but I'd like the other one to be more personal and directly related to our relationship. And on the inside of the ring, I can put our anniversary date.

Does anyone have any ideas? What kind of things have you gotten printed on custom jewelry (either for yourself or someone else)?


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 29, 2009)

I<3Sean?


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2009)

............


----------



## bbtorres (Mar 11, 2010)

Me and my hubby got engraved "I will always love thee" in our wedding bands its kinda cliche but its a combination of one of our favorite songs from the Cure and from Romeo and Juliet the movie. Maybe combine two different things of each other one that reminds him of you and the other something he likes and appreciates...Hope this helps


----------

